# Players Show Charged Mk2 Show Car...



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Hi All! I had these pics sitting in my Photobucket for a few months now so thought I'd do a quick write up and show you this mental VW.

I was asked by Jay Mac who co runs the Players Show at North Weald in Essex to correct and prep his charged mk2 show car so it was all ready for the show (back in September). Having seen the car and it's infamous BBS/Rotiform custom zero lip wheels doing the rounds on the forums and various stance websites and then having the actual car sitting on my driveway was quite odd, and a nice priviledge. We talked through the car itself, sitting extremely low on air ride, original interior, and every piece of trim wrapped in genuine carbon fibre and laquered, it was smothered in lovely little details. The engine bay was smoothed out, crinkle black finish and gold plated hardware showing off the supercharger took the eye off of the condition of the paint was worse than I originally thought when it arrived.

Turns out the car was resprayed a year ago, but was sat uncovered next to another paint job in the same garage which was matt red. In conclusion the rough touch wasn't nature's elements but infact serious overspray from the other car. Odd - as the car is gold in colour, but as I clayed, the excess was coming off bright red, trippy stuff and took over an hour to clay the whole car as it was caked on, all over. Grim.

Other than that the paint wasn't too bad, typical bad washing techniques and the odd long scratch in the paint here and there. I haven't taken a lot of before pictures as I only had one day to correct, prep and seal so time was against me.

Below are shots of it on arrival, during correction, and the finished car, note the bonnet is sitting on the catch. The mission was to get it as corrected and as good looking as I could in a day, concentrating on the exterior. The owner was very happy and had thought I'd sent it off to paint as it looked that fresh.

Thanks for reading!

Products used:

Paint:
Menz Power Finish on cutting Menz pads
Menz Final Finish on Menz polishing pads
Meguiars Endurance gel on Meguiars pads
Meguiars Interior Quick Detailer for a quick freshen up inside
Zaino Z2 sealant and topped off with Zaino Z8.

Carbon fibre
Menz Final Finish on Menz polishing pads
Zaino Z2 and topped off with Zaino Z8.

Wheels:
Bilberry wheel cleaner (soft dilution)
Mothers Billet polish
Sealed with Zaino Z2.

Glass:
Swissvax Glass Cleaner.

Pics...

On arrival.

















Charger and crinkle/gold plated finishing









Bonnet before - hazing, scratches, swirls etc - hard to see in this pic









After









Various during correction

























Carbon trim corrected

















Nice glass like finish starting to appear


























Quick break for lunch









Few afters









































































































My fav shot


















And a few from the Players show stolen from Speedhunters article.

























The mental BBS/Rotiform zero lips creating alot of love and hate.









The bay


















Thanks for looking.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I can appreciate the work thats gone into it, but those wheels look ridiculous-maybe I'm just getting old


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

they certainly divide the camp - I'm a fan.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

+1 on the wheels. How the hell does he turn?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

it's on air ride, so a flick of the button - the car raises to the desired driving height.


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

nice work but i have to say im in the hate camp on those wheels 

Rob


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Love those wheels, rarest things on the planet just about.
Each to their own though.

Good work mate.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## RSPSTEVE (Jun 1, 2010)

Deanoecosse said:


> I can appreciate the work thats gone into it, but those wheels look ridiculous-maybe I'm just getting old


Same for me :doublesho


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Love it love it LOVE IT!

Everything about it :argie:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I like Euro cars and "stance"
but those wheels are terrible. Not a fan tbh

Good work though


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice work on a ruined golf imo, the wheels are fecking awful and the carbon wrap trim is halfordstastic


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Tidy work mate on a godawful car IMO, but each to their own :doublesho


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Nice work on a ruined golf imo, the wheels are fecking awful and the carbon wrap trim is halfordstastic


Real carbon wrap.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

darylbenfield said:


> Real carbon wrap.


Makes no difference to the looks it's just cheque book chav if it's real cf.


----------



## narav (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice work! :thumb:

But the wheels!! Ugliest thing i have seen :doublesho


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great looking car, but what's with the wheels.????are they for real...


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

nice work mate, 

but not a fan of the rims or carbon, don't know why people trash a nice mk2 with carbon it's not a rx7 drift car.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

lovely car.... wheels are hideous imo


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

i 'don't get' the whole vw scene.
nice job on an iconic car.


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

I am OLD. A lovely car ruined by stoopid rims. Apologies to owner if he reads this, I am sure you have heard it before anyway. 

The rest of it is very original and cool though.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

alfajim said:


> i 'don't get' the whole vw scene.


Dull, monotonous and stagnant just about sums it up (imho).


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Why all the negative comments? It's a *scene* car and each to his/her own. 

The detail, write-up and photos are all good! :thumb:

The world would be an awful boring place if we all personalised our cars in the same way. 

Alan W


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Alan W said:


> Why all the negative comments? It's a *scene* car and each to his/her own.
> 
> The detail, write-up and photos are all good! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Well said Alan, love or hate this car there's no taking away the fact hes done a great job detailing the car.
The owner was chuffed I bet.


----------



## Grande_GTi (Nov 11, 2011)

All ways been a big fan of Jays mk2

Fella the out comes awesome. 

Bet you enjoyed working with that gold too.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Top work there dude!

I love that car, and the wheels 
Are they BBS dishes with Rottiform faces? The whole flipped face thing has been getting big in Europe this year. I can see it catching on... maybe not on here :lol:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

wheels spoil it,and so unsafe.lol it looks like a train. big vw bbs fan for years but this type of rim is just wrong...nice work on the car though.


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

awsome condition mate, 

i like the euro look but not the biggest fan of the wheels tho.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice..


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

All i can say WOW a credit to you :doublesho


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The wheels look like the delorean from back to the future when it's on the railway tracks.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Excellent detail,hideous rims. At least he hasn't butchered the bodywork with chavtastic plastic. l'm off to Halfords to buy the cheapest wheel trims l can find,spray them gold and fit them inside out,that should make me a hit wif da Dub scene innit.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

good detail.

horrible colour and wheels though.

im not a VW fan at all though.. so wasn't a good start :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> good detail.
> 
> horrible colour and wheels though.
> 
> im not a VW fan at all though.. so wasn't a good start :lol:


Shot down lol Give them a chance Craig :lol:

Nice car not a fan of the wheels


----------



## _Kenny_ (Jan 19, 2006)

Like the car but not the wheels! Mucho respect for the amount of work involved tho


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

those wheels are stunning watch out for the kerbs,mite do this show next year.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

How have i missed this, did i see this at edition? Awesome :argie:


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

very nice, like the look but wheels look like halfords wheel trims!!!!!


----------



## ericgtisuffolk (Apr 26, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> I can appreciate the work thats gone into it, but those wheels look ridiculous-maybe I'm just getting old


i agree,don't like the wheels at all


----------



## keithyboy (May 21, 2011)

Love the stance and the colour - makes a change from red, white and oak green. They aren't the wheels I'd put on a MKII, they would be banded steel rims, but I like it on whole.

Top job with the work too.


----------



## JamesR1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Good effort. looks very tidy swap the rims and i think it would transform the cart no end.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice work mate, shame about the car, and the wheels are horrendous !


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Seen this in the flesh - Amazing Mk2


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers all. Rotiform built the wheels, the centres are original BBS E30's, I'm not 100% sure!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Great car, great wheels and like many things that come on this forum that are away from the norm they divide opinion........

For me it's great to see this sort of metal posted on here and the amount of work and money gone into this motor it's a credit to it's owner..........:thumb:

Wheels are mental but I would run them, that's for sure.........

Nice detail.........:detailer:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

herbiedacious said:


> Excellent detail,hideous rims. At least he hasn't butchered the bodywork with chavtastic plastic. l'm off to Halfords to buy the cheapest wheel trims l can find,spray them gold and fit them inside out,that should make me a hit wif da Dub scene innit.


Any need to be quite that critical / rude??

Have you never heard the expression that if you haven't got anything nice to say don't say anything?

I love the car, it's all about being different / original with the VW scene, love it or hate it we probably all have our own tastes that others don't understand, but I don't think it entitles us to be rude to someone for choosing to do something different to how you would do it.... each to their own hey :wave:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

nickg123 said:


> I love the car, *it's all about being different / original with the VW scene*, love it or hate it we probably all have our own tastes that others don't understand, but I don't think it entitles us to be rude to someone for choosing to do something different to how you would do it.... each to their own hey :wave:


I beg to differ on that point, it's so stagnant, it's been the same style and aftermarket brands since the mk2 GTi came out.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

bigmc said:


> I beg to differ on that point, it's so stagnant, it's been the same style and aftermarket brands since the mk2 GTi came out.


Why would people have such strong opinions on this car if it's all been done before? I think it's evolved nicely, compared to the Jap / Max Power type scene anyway....


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It's not the car it's the wheels imho. The whole poke/stretch thing is done to death with vags looked poop when it started and still does, I'm all for modifying cars but it needs to be original/unique. Lower the car as much as possible but fit the right size wheels and tyres to go with it.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

bigmc said:


> It's not the car it's the wheels imho. The whole poke/stretch thing is done to death with vags looked poop when it started and still does, I'm all for modifying cars but it needs to be original/unique. Lower the car as much as possible but fit the right size wheels and tyres to go with it.


I am fairly sure that you will find the same style being applied to other car modifying scene's and not just VAG.........


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> I am fairly sure that you will find the same style being applied to other car modifying scene's and not just VAG.........


Couldn't agree more. 
Lets not fall out here friends


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

loos great


----------



## JamesR1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Must admit i feel the whole stretched tyres thing will be a trend that will move on eventually. dont mind a 205 on a 7.5j rim but massive stretch does make me cringe, 

Any way impressive work on the Golf and some nice touchs on the car. Its what makes car like this win shows by not following to comformaty. Even if there not to most peoples taste.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

nickg123 said:


> Any need to be quite that critical / rude??
> 
> Have you never heard the expression that if you haven't got anything nice to say don't say anything?
> 
> I love the car, it's all about being different / original with the VW scene, love it or hate it we probably all have our own tastes that others don't understand, but I don't think it entitles us to be rude to someone for choosing to do something different to how you would do it.... each to their own hey :wave:


Well it's an open public forum and as long as the forum rules are not broken then it isn't a problem.

The OP put in some nice work on the detail.
As for the car, well another classic ruined imo. This manages to make the chavmobiles on barrysworld look classy.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

You can tell a lot of work has gone into that Golf. Wheels aren't my cup of tea, but it's not my car is it! If the owner likes em that's all that counts. The finish looks amazing in the show pics.
Well done
Edd


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

great work on car by op but wheels = hate and surely illegal sticking out from the arch so far


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Good to see this thread getting some different pinions! I love the car personally but that paint was deffo a pita!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Herefordquattro said:


> great work on car by op but wheels = hate and surely illegal sticking out from the arch so far


You'd probably get tugged by the ol' bill but coaches lorries have rims pertruding from the centre, and as long as the tread of the tyre is within the arch then it's legal. Police told me that  But that convo is for another thread.


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

darylbenfield said:


> You'd probably get tugged by the ol' bill but coaches lorries have rims pertruding from the centre, and as long as the tread of the tyre is within the arch then it's legal. Police told me that  But that convo is for another thread.


shame the marmite wheels are on there as they have detracted from all your hard work:thumb:

these legal then??:lol:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

I think the mk2 is sitting on BBS RS' now mate.


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

darylbenfield said:


> I think the mk2 is sitting on BBS RS' now mate.


don't tell me, massive deep polished dish and 195 tyres on a 9.5J rim?

I think i'm just getting old (no i deffinitely am) but I really don't understand the VW scene, i've always been a function over form man myself, if it does the job it was engineered for efficiently then 9 times out of 10 it has an inherent beauty to it anyway.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

I must be getting old zero offset not my cup of tea and Carbon should be left to supercars and bikes, but otherwise very nice :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

seen this in the flesh at a couple of shows last year, LOVE IT


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

That's supposed to look good?

Which bit?


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Love the car but mmmm the wheels are a big

MARMITE

verdict on a postcard, my view Eclectic...........:thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

ha thanks


----------



## sf1506 (Feb 12, 2008)

I seen this in the flesh, it looks pretty dam good.
It's a show that you have to go to and one of the last of the year too.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Absolutely love it, looks brilliant and what as stance!!!! 

Love the rims as well. I'm a big fan of love or hate cars and mods.


----------



## C7 JFW (Jul 29, 2007)

I adore it - mainly because I think the engine bay is a stunning example of what can be done by simply finishing and presenting things well.

The wheels are clearly a major mess as previously stated and the owner will inevitably realise this. Air ride is probably the largest mistake of all - well done for taking one of the best handling hot hatches ever made, and removing it's greatest feature.

On the flip side, you could change the wheels in less than thirty minutes and you'd have yourself a great car.

Props to the owner for doing what they have - whilst I dislike the changes, the care that's been taken is impressive.


----------



## scotty44 (Aug 21, 2008)

Love the old school motors but them rims


----------

